# Unable to pay UAE residence visa fines! what to do?



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

We had to cancel our visas when our father left a business partnership in order to get new ones sponsored by the new company that my father set up here. Due to problems caused by my father's ex-partner, my father had to delay canceling his visa and worked on his old one while our fines for over staying increased. By the time my father cancelled his visa and got a new one, our fines were too hefty for us to afford paying. What can we do in this situation? Is it possible for the fines to be pardoned or reduced?! Just to add, we didn't do anything illegal or anything and have simply been stuck here without being able to go to school or work.. Please help!  It's a very crippling situation.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Look up the Maysara programme. That is the only solution that comes to my mind.


----------



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

uberkoen said:


> Look up the Maysara programme. That is the only solution that comes to my mind.


I can't find much information about it!


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.dxbpp.gov.ae/Downloads/mag/english/DPP_magazine11_e.pdf

Pages 19-21 of this magazine has the information you're looking for.


----------



## non creative entity (Jan 2, 2014)

uberkoen said:


> Pages 19-21 of this magazine has the information you're looking for.


I don't think it's going to work. I don't know what to do anymore. If only someone could even loan us money. My life is over.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

non creative entity said:


> I don't think it's going to work. I don't know what to do anymore. If only someone could even loan us money. My life is over.


 I'm sorry to hear about your situation. You and your family need to be discussing this matter and making a plan to go to immigration to sort this out. Good luck with everything.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

The other option is going to court. I've read about people going to court and having their bans reduced. Sometimes up to 75%.


----------

